# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Թանկարժեք քարեր

## Adriano

Ինչպես հայտնի է մեր մոլորակի ընդերքը շատ հարուստ է թանկարժեք քարերով: Վերջիններս դուրս բերումը պատճառ է հանդիսանում բնապահպանական խնդիրների առաջացման, ինչպես նաև պատերազմների: Սակայն դա հարցի մի  կողմն է: Պարզվում է, որ թանկարժեք քարերը բացի դժբախտություն բերելուց ունեն նաև հետաքրքիր հատկություններ: Նրանք լայնորեն կիրառվում են բժշկության մեջ, ինչպես նաև ժամնակակից տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաներում և այլ բնագավառներում: Հարցը միայն կայանում է նրանում, թե վերջիններիս կիրառությունը, որքանով արագ կհանգեցնի բնապահպանական խնդիրների լուծմանը`կապված նոր տեխնոլոգիանների, ընդերքի ավելի արդյունավետ օգտագործման հետ: Սակայն հետաքրքիր է իմանալ թե յուրաքանչյուր քար ինչ խորհուրդ ունի, ինչպիսի բուժիչ հատկություններ և կարևոր կիրառություն ունի մարդկային գործունեության տարբեր բնագավառներում:
Եկեք այստեղ ներկայացնենք այդ բազմազան քարերը, տանք դրանց նշանակությունը, ներկայացնենք նրանց նկարներով: Ինչպես նաև դիտարկենք դրանց կիրառության տարբեր ուղղությունները: Այստեղ ներկայացնենք տարբեր հին ու ժամանակակից պատմություններ թանկարժեք քարերի հայտնաբերման հետ կապված, նրանց հետ զուգակցվող հետաքրքիր դեպքեր և այլն: Շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ՀՀ ընդերքը ինչպիսի թանկարժեք քարերով է հարուստ:

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2010), ars83 (21.07.2010), Meme (21.07.2010), Varzor (19.04.2012), հովարս (19.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.07.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Այստեղ ներկայացնենք տարբեր հին ու ժամանակակից պատմություններ թանկարժեք քարերի հայտնաբերման հետ կապված, նրանց հետ զուգակցվող հետաքրքիր դեպքեր և այլն: Շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ՀՀ ընդերքը ինչպիսի թանկարժեք քարերով է հարուստ:


Շնորհակալություն այս հետաքրքիր նյութի՝ ակների մասին թեմա բացելու համար: Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է հանքաբանության այս բնագավառը, ինչպես նաև նրա ունեցած դերն ու ազդեցությունը արվեստում, մշակույթներում: Մի ժամանակ ուզում էի առանձին թեմա բացել՝ թանկարժեք և կիսաթանկարժեք քարերի հայերեն անվանումների վերաբերյալ, բայց ժամանակս դեռ չի բավականացնում: 
Եթե կարելի է, այս թեմայում քարերի նկարները տեղադրելիս՝ գրենք դրանց անունները: Նաև օգտակար կլինի, եթե նշվի՝ քարը թանկարժե՞ք է, թե՞ կիսաթանկարժեք: Օրինակ՝ առաջին գրառման մեջ կանաչ կոճակները նեֆրիտից են: (Իսկ թե նեֆրիտը թանկարժեք քար է, թե ոչ՝ չկարողացա արագորեն միանշանակ պարզել  :Think:  )

----------


## Adriano

Կցանկանամ ներկայացնել Յադեիտ թանկարժեք քարը: Սա բավականին գեղեցիկ քար է, որը  լինում է կանաչ գույնի, կանաչ գունի պարզ բացից մինչև շատ մուգ սևին խփող կանաչ: Այս թանկարժեք քարը հանդիպում է Հնդկաստանում, Կենտրոնական Ասիայում, Ավստրալիայում, ԱՄՆ-ում: Այս քարը խորհրդանշում է նորություն: 

  

Սակայն բացի հասարակ խորհրդանիշ լինելուց, ունի բավականին բուժիչ հատկություններ: Յադեիտը որը նաև նեֆրիտ են անվանում պարունակում է մագնեզիում, երկաթ  և կալիում, որոնք շատ հարկավոր են մարդու օրգանիզմին: Բնական դեղանյութ է արյան բարձր ճնշմամբ  և շաքարախտով տառապող մարդկանց համար: Այս քարը ունակ է ամրացնելու իմունոլոգիական համակարգը, թուլացնել նյարդային լարվածությունը: Իր մեջ քրոմ ունենալով ամրացնում է մկանները: Տեխնիկայում կիրառության տեսանկյունից կարելի է նշել, որ այն  երկրի վրա գույություն ունեցող հանքաքարերից ամենամնայունն է: Վերջինս շատ կայուն և դիմացկուն է մեխանիկակկան ազդեցության նկատմամամբ: 
Եթե կան լրացումներ հետաքրքիր խնդրեմ:

----------


## Tig

Ո՞վ կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, Հայաստանում, որտե՞ղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ քարեր գտնել: Շատ շտապ է պետք: Մոտ մի 30-40 հատ մոտավոր մարդու բռունցքի չափ քարեր են պետք:

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞վ կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, Հայաստանում, որտե՞ղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ քարեր գտնել: Շատ շտապ է պետք: Մոտ մի 30-40 հատ մոտավոր մարդու բռունցքի չափ քարեր են պետք:


Tig ջան, խոսքը ինչ տեսակի քարերի մասին է? Թանկարժեք? Կիսաթանկարժեք? Թե ուղղակի բնական գեղեցիկ քարեր են պետք?

----------

Tig (19.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Ո՞վ կարող է խորհուրդ տալ, Հայաստանում, որտե՞ղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ քարեր գտնել: Շատ շտապ է պետք: Մոտ մի 30-40 հատ մոտավոր մարդու բռունցքի չափ քարեր են պետք:


Հանքավանում, Զանգեզուրի հարավային մասերում և ընդհանրապես հրաբխային շրջաններում:
 Իսկ այդ մանր կանաչ քարերը ավելի շատ Մալախիտի է նման

----------

Tig (19.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Tig ջան, խոսքը ինչ տեսակի քարերի մասին է? Թանկարժեք? Կիսաթանկարժեք? Թե ուղղակի բնական գեղեցիկ քարեր են պետք?


Ուղղակի բնական գեղեցիկ քարեր են պետք: Ու այնպիսի որակի, որ հեշտ ծակվեն, վրան բան պիտի ամրացվի:

----------


## Varzor

> Ուղղակի բնական գեղեցիկ քարեր են պետք: Ու այնպիսի որակի, որ հեշտ ծակվեն, վրան բան պիտի ամրացվի:


Այսինքն` ուզում եք քարերը հավաքել բնության գրկից  :Think:  Երևանի տարածքում, թե դուրս գալն էլ է տարբերակ?

----------


## Tig

> Այսինքն` ուզում եք քարերը հավաքել բնության գրկից  Երևանի տարածքում, թե դուրս գալն էլ է տարբերակ?


Դուրս գալն էլ է տարբերակ, բայց Երևանից շատ հեռու չլինի...

----------


## aragats

> Դուրս գալն էլ է տարբերակ, բայց Երևանից շատ հեռու չլինի...


  Օպսիդիան, տարբեր երանգներով՝ սեւ կարիչնվի, գծավոր... Աբովյանի մոտ, Հատիսի վրա, կամ Սեւանի ճամփին շատ կա,

 Սպիտակոդ քարեր Արզաքանդի կողմերը

Գետերի ափերն իջի...

Իսկ մշակված քարեր՝ Վերնիսաժ...

----------

Tig (19.04.2012), հովարս (01.05.2012)

----------

